# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Homemade PGD2 Inhibitor

## sksingh91

Hi Everyone,

I've been reading the forum for a few months now and suffer from some mild hair loss which got me to thinking...

Based on the studies associating PGD2 to MPB (and their binding effect upon the hair follicle which causes the follicle to shrink and become "dormant"), I believe (along with the University of Pennsylvania) that PGD2 is a likely culprit and when stopped can effectively regrow hair _extensively_.


Based on this I came up with the idea of designing a safe inhibitor of PGD2 at home.

Introducing... Quercetin. Quercetin is a natural supplement that is specifically known for its inhibition of PGD2. The problem is that when ingested orally, it doesn't absorb into the bloodstream, let alone reach the target area (scalp). Most of it is released from your body in your urine.

However, I believe that there is a way around this roadblock, and that way is to apply it directly to the scalp and allow it to absorb, resulting in the blocking of prostaglandin D2 and regrowing your hair.

Because Quercetin is highly water soluble, one may simply take a Quercetin tablet and put it in 1/4-1/3 cup of water till it mostly dissolves. There will be a little bit of particulate matter left if you buy the GNC variety (the variety that I used) because there are a couple other harmless compounds in there.

Now that you have Quercetin bonded with water molecules, you're ready to modify it to be absorb-able by the scalp. This doesn't happens with water molecules because the outer layer of your skin is very thick, but it does happen with oils. Any human friendly oil works, the most effective are jojoba and coconut oil.

So you take your Quercetin/Water mixture and add in an equal amount of oil as water you used to dissolve the Quercetin. It should not mix just yet, so it is time to add an emulsifier. This emulsifier would best be Lecithin (also available at GNC). Add Lecithin slowly until you have a completely homogeneous mixture, and you have now successfully created your very own PGD2 blocker that can be applied to and absorbed by your scalp.

I'm not sure if this has been proposed before, but I have designed this and have just started trying it on myself. If you decide to try it, please post photos and lets see if we can design a solution for MPB on our own!!

So to summarize the steps:

1. Place 1 Quercetin tablet in filtered water and stir till it dissolves
2. Add jojoba (or your favorite) oil to the mixture
3. Add Lecithin slowly until the oil and water mixture becomes homogeneous

At this point there should be VERY few solid particles in the mixture if you're using GNC brand product (Quercetin and Lecithin are both available there).

4. Apply the mixture to your scalp and allow it to soak in for at least an hour (thats how long I keep it in).

5. Keep posting and updating this thread to let me know if it works.

Hope this could possibly help!!!
-sksingh91




Because I absolutely have to post this below, please review the disclaimer:

As a disclaimer, I take no responsibility for your actions. Please be warned that by making this you are creating an otherwise untested substance. What you do is at your own risk. User sksingh91 makes no claims, promises, or guarantees about the accuracy, completeness, or adequacy of the contents of this thread, and expressly disclaims liability for errors and omissions in the contents of this thread. No warranty or liability of any kind, implied, expressed, or statutory, including but not limited to the warranties of non-infringement of third party rights, title, merchantability, fitness for a particular purpose or freedom from computer virus, is given with respect to the contents of this thread or its links to other Internet resources.

Reference in this thread to any specific commercial product, process, or service, or the use of any trade, firm or corporation name is for the information and convenience of the public, and does not constitute endorsement, recommendation, or favoring by user sksingh91.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Welcome. 

How long have you been using this on your head?

----------


## sksingh91

Just about a week. I'm expecting to see some results within a few months. In theory, there is no reason this is less effective than the drugs that are being used in the clinical trials. Additionally, because these substances are found naturally, I feel confident that there are going to be very few (most likely no) side effects. I posted it up here to see how people feel about it, as well as potentially see how the formulation performs on others.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

If it works for you, post before and after pictures of your results, that would be interesting. Do you use hair loss drugs like finasteride, dutasteride, or minoxidil?

----------


## sksingh91

A long time ago I used Mindox and Revivogen, I don't think I was shedding fast enough to see whether it was working or not. Now I've lost a large amount of hair on the front of my head (receding hairline) and the hair on top of my head has thinned out.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Okay good luck with your treatment. I looked up Quertecin for the first time and I see it is a PGD2 inhibitor.


How about green tea catechins http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15172681?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> GTC also significantly inhibited the thromboxane A2 (TXA2) and *prostaglandin D2 (PGD2)*


 How many people with MPB drink Green Tea every day and regrow their hair?

----------


## sksingh91

The reason I avoided suggesting Green Tea extract is because the extraction process isn't testable without PH paper and all that good old chemistry equipment. The formula I described was specifically a version that doesn't need any rocket science to create. It is a good PGD2 inhibitor, but I am not sure how the caffeine would react in the scalp... not sure if it would come out in the extraction process or not.

I'm not sure how many people have successfully turned around MPB with GTC

----------


## StayThick

Great thread and interesting read. Might look into this.

Thanks for taking the time to throw this option out there.

----------


## hellouser

I'm skeptical as hell.

Too bad we can only find out if this works (or not) after months of consistent applications, hair grows about 1cm per month so we won't know until at least 3 months from now (taking into consideration possible shedding and the hair growth cycle with sits in a resting stage for about 2 months).

----------


## luckyman70

Hi, I am very interested in this. Have you started ? Does it stain at all or make your hair oily when it is in? Do you leave it in all day? Twice a day? Are there any concerns about using this PDG2 blocker and propecia at the same time?

thanks so much for posting.

----------


## Conpecia

please make sure to take good before and after photos of this experiment. godspeed.

----------


## imom

I'm looking forward to hearing about the results!

----------


## sksingh91

Guys... I had to bail on the experiment. I took some pictures but nothing that shows anything conclusive. The problem is that the quercetin turns everything BRIGHT yellow and looks ridiculous. I have switched to 1000mg oral once a day and am using minox, also considering RU.

If you are thinking about trying this, I suspect strongly that it would work for you (there is currently a patent on creating a commercial formulation of topical quercetin). One thing I would recommend is using quercetin anhydrous and not dihydrate, as anhydrous simply dissolves in propelyne glycol/ethanol.

----------


## imom

Thanks for the update. Do you mean your scalp was stained yellow?

----------


## ngallagher

Applying quercetin topically seems like a lot of work. I personally am interested in minimizing hair loss, can't speak to and am not interested in new hair growth too hard to track/tackle.

Quercetin- is fat soluble when taken with meals.

Dihydroquercetin - is water soluble.

I've noticed a decrease in hair loss from say 10-15 hairs daily to 1 - 2 hairs since starting recent supplement protocol including quercetin/bromelain 400mg 3 times daily with meals.

Bumped up calcium/magnesium intake to 450mg 3 times daily with meals. Calcium is anti-stress lowering PTH and balances high phosphorous intake with my high protein diet.

Limit polyunsaturated fat intake and high iron intake as much as possible - both implicated in oxidation/inflammation.

Calcium lowers iron absorption when taken with meals. Magnesium lowers insulin resistance and both are generally anti-stress ( good for hair loss)...Ray Peat/Danny Roddy.

Hoping I can rock the "chrome dome" like Telly Savalas or Mr. Clean.

----------


## TO YOUNG TO RETIRE

PDG2 blocker plus wounding and corect time window=full regrowth  :Big Grin:

----------


## optimisticyouth

> Applying quercetin topically seems like a lot of work. I personally am interested in minimizing hair loss, can't speak to and am not interested in new hair growth too hard to track/tackle.
> 
> Quercetin- is fat soluble when taken with meals.
> 
> Dihydroquercetin - is water soluble.
> 
> I've noticed a decrease in hair loss from say 10-15 hairs daily to 1 - 2 hairs since starting recent supplement protocol including quercetin/bromelain 400mg 3 times daily with meals.
> 
> Bumped up calcium/magnesium intake to 450mg 3 times daily with meals. Calcium is anti-stress lowering PTH and balances high phosphorous intake with my high protein diet.
> ...


 You only shed a couple of hairs per day? Is that even possible?? I've heard the "shedding 100 hairs per day is normal" claim, and even though I don't know how accurate that is, only shedding 2 hairs per day seems unlikely.

----------


## greatjob!

> You only shed a couple of hairs per day? Is that even possible?? I've heard the "shedding 100 hairs per day is normal" claim, and even though I don't know how accurate that is, only shedding 2 hairs per day seems unlikely.


 I've always laughed when people think they know how many hairs they shed per day. It's not possible to quantify the number of hairs you shed per day unless you confine yourself to a bubble for 24 hours. You may be able to tell if you are shedding more or less hair, but there is no way you can tell with any accuracy how many hairs you shed per day.

----------


## lucrio

So I looked up Quercetin and on wikipedia it says only 4% retention in the body when taken orally with most of it being excreted in urine. I'm assuming this means that it would be nearly useless to take this orally? I wonder if you could still apply it topically without the yellow staining problem. It seems unlikely though because it says on Wikipedia as well that qeurcetin is a pigment in plants, meaning it will be very colored wherever it is applied.

----------


## bananana

> Applying quercetin topically seems like a lot of work. I personally am interested in minimizing hair loss, can't speak to and am not interested in new hair growth too hard to track/tackle.
> 
> Quercetin- is fat soluble when taken with meals.
> 
> Dihydroquercetin - is water soluble.
> 
> I've noticed a decrease in hair loss from say 10-15 hairs daily to 1 - 2 hairs since starting recent supplement protocol including quercetin/bromelain 400mg 3 times daily with meals.
> 
> Bumped up calcium/magnesium intake to 450mg 3 times daily with meals. Calcium is anti-stress lowering PTH and balances high phosphorous intake with my high protein diet.
> ...


 any update on this regimen?

----------


## thechamp

This has been tried before http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...threadid=36873

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> This has been tried before http://www.hairlosshelp.com/forums/m...threadid=36873


 Tried ten years ago.  The poster was kill.norwood.  Would be nice if people followed up to let us know how their experimental treatment went.  Medications like aspirin condition us to expect quick results.  MPB can take years to run its course. A PGD2 inhibitor may only slow miniaturization or it could take years of persistent use to see any new growth.  Since DHT has more than one detrimental effect on genetically predetermined follicles, an effective future treatment may require a combination of topicals and oral medication and could possibly include derma rolling for improved targeted absorption.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - Cole Hair Transplant Atlanta
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice

----------


## idontwannagobald

Did it work since its past a year now? I'm praying you still use this forum.

----------


## doke

When you mention Quercetin i notice that hair again gel has that in it i still have a new jar of that left i may start using it along with my other treatments.

----------


## Vityok

Hi there,

I was curious did the quercetin help you with your hair regrowth? Can you send me before and after pics.

Thanks

----------


## maddy17

Rutin is another phytochemical, your body can absorb it orally, and guess what?   it converts it to quercetin.    Also there is a product called Neuroprotek on Amazon from a major research doc on mast cells of Greek name from Tufts University.   Which has Q, Rutin and Luteolin which is also a mast cell stabilizer and thus an inhibitor of PGD2.    Nasty masties...so many problems with mast cells being over active.

----------


## Just me

:EEK!: 


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been reading the forum for a few months now and suffer from some mild hair loss which got me to thinking...
> 
> Based on the studies associating PGD2 to MPB (and their binding effect upon the hair follicle which causes the follicle to shrink and become "dormant"), I believe (along with the University of Pennsylvania) that PGD2 is a likely culprit and when stopped can effectively regrow hair _extensively_.
> 
> 
> Based on this I came up with the idea of designing a safe inhibitor of PGD2 at home.
> 
> ...


   Is this method done once or twice a day?

----------


## Just me

Is this method done once or twice daily?

----------


## slimdog

Did it work and how good?

----------


## analyst216

> The reason I avoided suggesting Green Tea extract is because the extraction process isn't testable without PH paper and all that good old chemistry equipment. The formula I described was specifically a version that doesn't need any rocket science to create. It is a good PGD2 inhibitor, but I am not sure how the caffeine would react in the scalp... not sure if it would come out in the extraction process or not.
> 
> I'm not sure how many people have successfully turned around MPB with GTC


 "I would use decaf organic green tea" use that made with filtered water instead of just plain water. also use organic coconut oil. put in blender and use small basting brush to apply to scalp areas where hair is thinning or absent. I might even add a touch of crushed pepper and/or menthol.  put shower cap on over it and let go for the night. Then shower in am.

----------


## akai

> "I would use decaf organic green tea" use that made with filtered water instead of just plain water. also use organic coconut oil. put in blender and use small basting brush to apply to scalp areas where hair is thinning or absent. I might even add a touch of crushed pepper and/or menthol.  put shower cap on over it and let go for the night. Then shower in am.


 This isn't going to do a damn thing for hair loss. Not. A. ****ing. Thing.

----------


## GroughBack

Hope it works for you, I am having huge success going the natural route, diet, saw palmetto topical and vibrating brush. To many new terminal hair to count. So many say it can't be done without pharms, but I'm only 4 months in and have picture to prove it! Good Luck!

----------


## analyst216

> This isn't going to do a damn thing for hair loss. Not. A. ****ing. Thing.


 I was just 'SUGGESTING' a change up for the guy in his recipe.  If it works for him what makes you an expert?  Also, leave your anger where it belongs; up your a$$!

----------


## thechamp

> Hope it works for you, I am having huge success going the natural route, diet, saw palmetto topical and vibrating brush. To many new terminal hair to count. So many say it can't be done without pharms, but I'm only 4 months in and have picture to prove it! Good Luck!


 I recently bought keno complex shampoo and got scared because , it has saw palmetto and topical meltionin and I started to shed a lot of hairs little ones so I stopped , on my pillow etc and I still have a lot of hair so atm I'll just stick with minoxidil laser olive oil shampoo .

----------


## GroughBack

Did you give enough time to get past the shed, here is what saw palmetto topical is doing for me. (Profile pic)Just 4 mos in, think its going to fill in nicely. Take SP orally too.

----------


## Thunderbass

I want to make my own version (thanks to all for your info!). I want to use Isopropyl alcohol as a delivery vehicle. My question is how much isopropyl alcohol to use-do I use it straight or dilute it with distilled water? If so, what is the ratio? I want to make a 2oz. (60ml) batch. I plan on using Quercetin, Revesterol, Lutein,etc. Any feedback is appreciated!

----------


## Met

How many times a day, week or month do you apply your remedy?

----------


## Thunderbass

I want to add some supplements(Quercetin, Resveratrol) to Minoxidil but they are veggie caps. Do they dissolve in Minoxidil? If there are particles left what is the best way to strain them out? Thanks.

----------


## k9gatton

> Hope it works for you, I am having huge success going the natural route, diet, saw palmetto topical and vibrating brush. To many new terminal hair to count. So many say it can't be done without pharms, but I'm only 4 months in and have picture to prove it! Good Luck!


 Not sure what you meant about that last comment.

First picture is from 2013. My hair was at it's all time worst. Last picture is June 2016. I have more, and it's much thicker today.

I really credit the Progesterone with all the work.

----------


## GroughBack

Hate to break the news to you but I believe that you said this is your hairline. https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...s-so-far/page3 Which does look much better btw, did you intensionally post to the wrong thread after my reply? 4 months in have gotten me here. Original repy: Much better K9, can be done without the drugs too. And think it does a better job on the V. Here's one from friday, only four months in, and much more on the way.https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/album....chmentid=51153

----------


## Met

sksingh91 how many times a week month, etc.?
Met

----------


## Bobby36

According to the literature, quercetin is highly insoluble in water

----------


## Met

how many times a week, month or year do you apply it?

----------


## violetb

> Hope it works for you, I am having huge success going the natural route, diet, saw palmetto topical and vibrating brush. To many new terminal hair to count. So many say it can't be done without pharms, but I'm only 4 months in and have picture to prove it! Good Luck!


 GroughBack = please share what your are doing to achieve this success...thank you

----------


## GroughBack

First off, if you want this to work for you, you will have to be diligent. Ask yourself if you are ready to give 4 to 5 months of effort. If you don't think you are, than this will definitely be something that you will give up on before its able to work for you. There are three steps. 1.  Exfoliation 2. Topical 3. Massage. Also internal supplement twice a day.

----------


## Boru

Red onions contain Quercetin and I recently read report of many who are using onion juice to regrow hair. Hence I have now added this to my routine.

----------


## LusciousLadyLocks

> You only shed a couple of hairs per day? Is that even possible?? I've heard the "shedding 100 hairs per day is normal" claim, and even though I don't know how accurate that is, only shedding 2 hairs per day seems unlikely.


 When I reversed my hair loss, I shed only 0-4 hairs a day for a while.  My guess is that pretty much all the follicles were in anagen at once.  I'm up to 4-10 now and trying not to freak out.   :Smile:   Before, I was shedding huge fistfuls.  I would have to empty my brush before I could keep brushing my hair!

And YES, I can count every hair because I wear it pinned up all day and only take it down to wash or brush.  Even when there are other recreational nocturnal activities, it is easy to pick up a very long hair or two from the bed and count them, too.

----------


## Hair Loss Singapore

The last message I've read about Homemade PGD2 Inhibitor dates 2013. Is there any progress to share on the Quercetin, Jojoba oil plus Lecithin mixture? I started three weeks ago and still no evidence. April 2017

----------


## Danieldriver

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been reading the forum for a few months now and suffer from some mild hair loss which got me to thinking...
> 
> Based on the studies associating PGD2 to MPB (and their binding effect upon the hair follicle which causes the follicle to shrink and become "dormant"), I believe (along with the University of Pennsylvania) that PGD2 is a likely culprit and when stopped can effectively regrow hair _extensively_.
> 
> 
> Based on this I came up with the idea of designing a safe inhibitor of PGD2 at home.
> 
> ...


 What about using heat to open the pours

----------


## thinhair girl

Hello sksingh91
Hope you still check this thread! would really appreciate it to know if that formula helped you.

----------


## Susiq

Hi,  My guy friend is getting kind of devistated about loosing his hair.  I am going to mix this up with one change and that is using castor oil and natural honey.  I have read that really helps in hair restoration.  I think this treatment once a week?  How often do you suggest?  Will let you know how this progresses.  Good luck to you.

----------


## Mrsplant

I'm not quite sure how so many people make it to the end of the thread without reading all the previous comments first, but the op has made it clear that he stopped using this creation because it was staining his head yellow, therefore not being able to report factually about whether it is an effective treatment or not.

----------


## larry388

Hello,

Did this formula work for you after all?   Could you please let me know.  Thanks.  larry388@msn.com

1. Place 1 Quercetin tablet in filtered water and stir till it dissolves
2. Add jojoba (or your favorite) oil to the mixture
3. Add Lecithin slowly until the oil and water mixture becomes homogeneous

----------


## doke

Not sure abour this product from follione but the topical contains brevlin a and litsea glutanosa a pg inhibitor plus anti dht and much more ingriedience.The advanced formula for men is called folixidil.

----------


## Vlaj

> Not sure abour this product from follione but the topical contains brevlin a and litsea glutanosa a pg inhibitor plus anti dht and much more ingriedience.The advanced formula for men is called folixidil.


 Never heard of this product. If it's supposed to be equivalent to Minoxidil by by dilating blood vessels and opening potassium channels; then why is it not advertised?

----------


## doke

Hi it is a euro product made by trichology hair transplant and products company in hungry had a hard time finding the source but its sold in uk and on amazon and maybe ebay, there is a shampoo and follione mens and ladies topical there is a web site in uk one green lab uk.
I Myself have just started using renokin serum and shampoo will see how that goes it is easy to use wash hair and then apply the serum spray twice a day its not greasy so thats good.
Renokin korea has emailed me saying that there is now a stronger version serum but its a bit hard to get in uk but have found a company which sells it for £31 in uk some were charging £100 a bottle so it shows shop around.

----------


## robodoc

Here are some basics:  a lipophilic drug will dissolve in oil so whether you use Casor oil or Jojoba it should not matter.  When a person tries to mix an oil or lipophilic medication with water then an emulsifier is required.  Besides Lecithin, you can buy from anyone Tween or PEG from Amazon I believe.  There are a zillion emulsifiers but these are more or less the originals.  My guess if you are making 100ml solution you may need 10ml of an emulsifier to create an emulsion for the scalp.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

Just work upon the hormones level of the body. It may affect the hair growth and hair follicles.

----------

